# Nouvel Ipad 16 ou 32



## jeserlecter (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour
Pas encore franchi le pas pour l'ipad (ce que j'ai bien fait vu la sortie du 4...
Maintenant la question qui se pose, c'est 16 ou 32, sachant qu'il y'a 100, ce qui n'est pas rien. un appareil destiné principalement a ma femme et plus a du "sédentaire" qu'a de la mobilité (sauf vacances, weekend...), on a un mbp 2012, et on cherche a remplacer un vieux macbook noir, donc pas d'intérêt d'avoir deux ordis (internet, video streaming...)
Dans un sens, y'aura pas/peu de musique dessus car abonnés deezer (et on a 2 iphones) en attendant la version apple... et peut etre prochainement itunes match (j'hésite)
pour les vidéos, deja y'a le streaming, mais aussi vlc streamer, qui permet de lire les vidéos stocker sur le macpar exemple
Un peu de photos, oui je pense, beaucoup? je ne sais pas, peut etre que le mac gardera la phototeque complete, peut etre que le mb noir gardera en majorité les photos
Reste les applis (jeux genre les angry birds), livre...

Est ce que malgres tout, 16 ca fait juste? (sans compter icloud et eventuellement les 5go d'un google drive)

Autant sur nos iphones en s'en sort (quoi que le mien est bien rempli avec la musique), autant la, j'en ai aucune idée

Parce que le 32 à 609, sans compter une smartcover quasi obligatoire, on approche presque d'un mba 11" dans le refurb

Qu'en pensez


----------



## Lauange (19 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

32go.


----------



## thieu93 (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté le mois dernier un ipad 3, j'hésitais aussi entre un 16 et 32go, j'ai finalement pris le16 et je m'en sors très bien. J'ai hésité car sur mon iphone 5 je suis souvent juste mais la sur l'ipad je n'ai ni photo, ni video ni musique. Que des apps. Apres avec des photos vidéos ou musique dessus c'est sur que le 32 est plus raisonnable...


----------



## doupold (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,À mon avis, un facteur à prendre en compte, c'est combien de temps vous comptez le garder avant de passer à la version suivante. Si c'est suffisamment longtemps, je recommande le 32 Go (les besoins peuvent evoluer entretemps et la décote est à mon avis moins importante).


----------



## MiWii (21 Novembre 2012)

Je m'en sors tout à fait avec un 16Go grâce au streaming que ce soit pour la musique ou les films (O'player HD). 

Les applis type Angry birds ne prennent pas beaucoup de place, donc en general on peut s'en sortir comme ça. 


Sachant qu'en plus de google drive, Dropbox apporte 2Go supplémentaire egalement. 


Je prefere mettre 100 de moins sur l'appareil et prendre de quoi le proteger (smartcover, etui etc...).


----------



## KevZqn (21 Novembre 2012)

Pour être fou .. Un simple macbook air premier prix sur le refurb, oui je sais..

l'ipad pour moi ne sert à rien après 2 iphones, 2mbp (dont 1 qui est neuf), alors que si votre femme utilise un macbook air pour 45 go de photo/vidéo et en même temps pourra lire le streaming plus facilement avec le ssd ! 

J'ai un iPad de 2eme génération et il ne sert à juste jouer sur une application qui est meilleur sur iPad, il est jailbreaké (ça c'est mon autre côté qui aime les produits qui peuvent se modifier à volonté), sinon c'est tout.

Voila, et bonne soirée.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Novembre 2012)

32 Go mini à mon avis sinon tu peux pratiquement rien mettre.


----------



## flamingo98039 (27 Novembre 2012)

32 je dirais, j'ai un 32, et quand tu commences à mettre des vidéos/Serie TV/ Musique/magazines ça commence à vite prendre de la place.


----------



## Valmente (27 Novembre 2012)

32 go dans mon cas car je vide mes cartes photo SD en déplacement avec le connecteur lightning/SD (très pratique).


----------



## Slide (27 Novembre 2012)

64g, car on est vite à l'étroit, de plus en plus d'appli, photos, vidéo prenne beaucoup de place....Sur mon 64 je suis tj en train de faire le ménage pour pouvoir installé de nouvelles choses (c'est vrai aussi que je me sers que de mon iPad, l'ordi sert juste à sinchroniser mes iBidules)
Je regrette aussi d'avoir pris l'iPhone en 32 (même punition que sur l'iPad, pas assez de place...)


----------



## k333 (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai à peu près la même problématique que jeserlecter et je me demande combien pèsent jeux et applis en moyenne ?

et surtout est-il possible de stocker des jeux sur son mac quand on a plus de place ?

Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2012)

Perso, je me tâte pour acheter un iPad mais, si je le fais, je prendrai un modèle 16 Go car :

- je ne stockerai pas ma musique dessus (pour ça j'ai mon iPhone),
- des photos ou vidéos je n'en mettrai que de façon temporaire (pour le stockage permanent j'ai mon iMac et un disque dur externe),
- des applications, j'en ai actuellement 76, dont seulement 2 ou 3 lourdes (plusieurs centaines de Mo). Je ne prévois pas de toutes les mettre sur l'iPad ni d'en rajouter des milliers d'autres.

Et sur mon iPhone qui a aussi 16 Go de capacité de stockage, outre les 76 applications, j'ai 699 morceaux de musique et 3 photos. Et il me reste 2,7 Go d'espace libre.

Je pense donc que pour l'utilisation que j'en aurai, un iPad 16 Go suffira amplement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h33 ----------




k333 a dit:


> et surtout est-il possible de stocker des jeux sur son mac quand on a plus de place ?



Oui mais le jour où tu remets le jeu sur l'iPad, tu le recommences de zéro car les parties enregistrées ne sont pas retransférées.


----------



## Herr_Bert (10 Décembre 2012)

flamingo98039 a dit:


> 32 je dirais, j'ai un 32, et quand tu commences à mettre des vidéos/Serie TV/ Musique/magazines ça commence à vite prendre de la place.


Bonjour 

Question naïve mais pourriez-vous m'indiquer :
- quelle taille fait 1 film en HD téléchargé sur l'itunes store (j'en ai jamais acheté encore)
- si pour une même appli, la version ipad pèse plus lourd que le version iphone

L'idée c'est juste de mettre 2-3 films en HD sur l'ipad pour un voyage par ex. + à peu près les mêmes applis que celles de mon iphone qui pèsent au total 5-6 Go en version iphone.

Merci


----------

